# Install new vent/register into existing duct work?



## Jughead

I want to install a vent/outlet to an existing exposed Heat/AC duct that runs in my game room.

Can I just cut a hole? Using what? How hard is this to do?

The duct runs along one outside wall and empties upstairs in the piano room. I want to punch into is as it would dump heat/ac near our downstairs patio?

Here's a couple pics of the existing duct.


----------



## epeterson777

I am not experienced in HVAC by any means so take my advice with a grain of salt, but I have cut into ducts since I am finishing my basement right now. It is pretty easy to do if you have the right tools. I would say just go buy a register cover (vent) that you would like to use. Put it up against the duct and mark off the hole that you would need to cut. To get the cleanest cut I would use a die grinder and a cutting wheel (a dremel would work too but it would take a lot longer), then vacuum up the inside of the duct so it doesn't blow all your metal dust out into your room. The normal way would be too use tin snips (available at any hardware store) and drill a hole somewhere in your cut out to get the snips started then just start cutting with the snips until you have it all cut out. Start small though. Make sure you don't cut out too much because then the vent won't cover it up. Once you have the hole cut just screw the vent cover on.


----------



## DUDE!

Peter will be happy but Paul will be upset. Before stealing heat/ac from your system, you need to be sure your heating unit will be able to keep up. You may end up with a warm patio but a cold piano.


----------



## Jughead

epeterson777 said:


> I am not experienced in HVAC by any means so take my advice with a grain of salt, but I have cut into ducts since I am finishing my basement right now. It is pretty easy to do if you have the right tools. I would say just go buy a register cover (vent) that you would like to use. Put it up against the duct and mark off the hole that you would need to cut. To get the cleanest cut I would use a die grinder and a cutting wheel (a dremel would work too but it would take a lot longer), then vacuum up the inside of the duct so it doesn't blow all your metal dust out into your room. The normal way would be too use tin snips (available at any hardware store) and drill a hole somewhere in your cut out to get the snips started then just start cutting with the snips until you have it all cut out. Start small though. Make sure you don't cut out too much because then the vent won't cover it up. Once you have the hole cut just screw the vent cover on.


Thanks, I just wanted to be sure it wasn't more complicated than that.

Guy at home depot told me I could first screw in two pieces of ferring strips on the inside of the opening and then screw the register to that.


----------



## beenthere

Go smack that HD guy up side his head.

Wood in a duct, or used as a duct that can exceed 120°F is a code violation. 

Its a fire hazzard.


----------



## malfunction

I'm about to cut a hole in my HVAC duct as well. The difference between me and jughead is I want to subtract instead of adding. I am removing two of them and replacing them with one. So how do you cover up the hole in the duct you are removing? I am talking about where the duct connects to the huge main duct. There will be a hole in it when I remove the duct.


----------



## beenthere

Sheet metal plate.


----------



## malfunction

beenthere said:


> Sheet metal plate.


With what, rivets?


----------



## beenthere

Sheet metal screws, or rivets.


----------



## arnf911

*Hole*

Why of course use the sheet metal, but then use DUCT TAPE! The perfect use for the perfect tool in any handyman's belt! This is what it was intended for! Sheet metal screws are ok, but avoid using anything that will "clog" the ductwork...even though just a small screw will not do anything immediately, but over time dust can gather on that screw end and (yes I know this sounds stupid, and very minimal) cause a fire hazard.

Good luck!


----------



## fabrk8r

If your supply air is dirty enough to cause screws to capture enough debris to clog your duct you have bigger problems. Sheet metal screws and pop-rivets are perfectly designed for securing duct and metal patches to said duct.

BTW, common cloth duct tape (originally called "duck tape") is useless for HVAC applications. Only use aluminum foil tape or duct sealer.

As was mentioned by DUDE!, make sure you have enough air flow before cutting any extra vents in or you may sacrifice comfort in another part of the house.


----------



## beenthere

arnf911 said:


> Why of course use the sheet metal, but then use DUCT TAPE! The perfect use for the perfect tool in any handyman's belt! This is what it was intended for! Sheet metal screws are ok, but avoid using anything that will "clog" the ductwork...even though just a small screw will not do anything immediately, but over time dust can gather on that screw end and (yes I know this sounds stupid, and very minimal) cause a fire hazard.
> 
> Good luck!


Duct tape. The gray or black duct tape. Is NOT designed, nor was it invented to be used on duct work.

Mechanical code requires screws.


----------

